# Post Your Gun Pics



## Sapper6 (Nov 20, 2005)

don't know that there was a thread for this already, but i'd like to see what MT members are totin' these days...i'll start it off...the first is kinda dark. oops.

16" Stinger Arms M4 clone with SOCOM collapse-a-stock. 4.5-14 X 40 Simmons Variable optics. 






16" MMS (mega machine shop) M4 with ACE Skeleton Stock. Empty rails ready for accessory mounting.





remember, you must be a supporting member of MT to post pics. no worries, if you're not, PM me with link to pic and i'll post it for you.


----------



## Sapper6 (Nov 20, 2005)

here are a couple from Mrhnau...











those are beauties!

i'd like to see what other MT members are shooting.


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 20, 2005)

And here is what I want!
http://panzergeneral.strategyplanet.gamespy.com/ww2/Weapons/towed_artillery/usa/gundata/75mm_Pack_how_M1A1.html

Would look great behind my Willys Jeep once I get it fixed up  hehe

MrH


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 2, 2005)

Here are a couple.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice! The G3/FAL/Cetme rifles are great.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 2, 2005)

Theres a couple...


----------

